# Glazed Stripes in Dinning Room



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Our Client had some remodeling done and after some Electrical work was completed ,the Dinning Room needed some Patching on One Wall. She had an Existing Finish that she wanted to keep,so we were asked to match the Finish.. We suggested to do the Entire room since the largest wall had the damage and the remaining areas were small. The layout was not too difficult .. Just time consuming ... 3 different sizes of Stripes... Laura is going to tidy it up a bit... While matching it. Tomorrow the off White Stripes will get an Overglaze...


















































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

All finished today.. A day to tape... A day to apply Red Orange Stripes... A day to Overglaze off White Stripes....







































Michael Tust


----------

